
Why So Few In Dubai Saw The Debt Crisis Coming - vorador
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=121091517
======
waterlesscloud
"The US rating agency Moody's has warned that Dubai faces a "systemic increase
in debt" after borrowing abroad on a huge scale to fund its construction boom,
raising the risk of a financing crunch unless richer neighbours in the United
Arab Emirates offer support." - Oct 13, 2008. Yes, 2008.

Who didn't see it coming?

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/globalbusiness/3191538/Du...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/globalbusiness/3191538/Dubai-
debt-risk-as-crisis-rocks-Gulf-banks.html)

